# Kultura > Muzika shqiptare >  Votoni per Shqiperine ne Eurosong

## ExTaSy



----------


## r'posa

C'far kuptimi ka aj spermazoidi qe e vizaton ne fillim ?

----------


## shigjeta

* It's All About You*

You are the one
You give me that something I need
It is me, and I'm calling
You are the one
Making it easy to be
In love with you I'm falling
We been down
Don't you know we been down here, and I feel it
Even now,
Time that we make a deal, and seal it 

It's all about you
The things that I do
The rest of the world dont understand me
You are all I dream 
Everything that I need
Because when you are gone, I feel so empty
It's all in the way you look at me
You're driving me crazy
It's all about you 
All the things that I do 
You are my life
Because you make it amazing

I am the one
Who doesn't know how to say no..
To you I'm so easy
I am the one
Who's letting my ego just go 
For you complete me 

We have been down 
But something tells me it's only getting better
So stick around
I want to know what it feels like forever 
And ever

It's all about you
The things that I do
The rest of the world dont understand me
You're all that I dream 
Everything that I need
Because when you are gone I feel so empty
Its all in the way you look at me
You are driving me crazy
It's all about you 
All the things that I do 
You are my life
Because you make it amazing

I am never alone with the loving you give me
Wherever I go I'm hoping you miss me
Don't want to ever go back 
Never ever go back
Baby you're my destiny 
Oh yea.


Teksti dhe kenga ne shqip  
http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showpo...4&postcount=26

----------


## shigjeta

Kete vit do te jete festivali i 55-te i Eurosong. Festivali kete vit, sipas tradites se kenges se fundit fituese, do te zhvillohet ne Oslo. Eshte hera e trete qe ky aktivitet zhvillohet ne Norvegji. Shqiperia kete vit do te konkuroj naten e pare, me 25 Maj.

----------

bsdev (03-03-2017)

----------


## murik

Nuk e kuptoj dot pse insistojme me kenge ne anglisht?

----------

bsdev (03-03-2017)

----------


## erindi_al

Kenga shqiptare gjate provave ne Oslo.
Ju rikujtojme se Shqiperia do te konkuroj ne gjysem finalen e pare me 25 maj.

Atehere votoni per Shqiperine!!!

----------

bsdev (03-03-2017)

----------


## Marya

> Kenga shqiptare gjate provave ne Oslo.
> Ju rikujtojme se Shqiperia do te konkuroj ne gjysem finalen e pare me 25 maj.
> 
> Atehere votoni per Shqiperine!!!
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MB7VHRBrYw4


ej po ato zezaket ne korr nga dolen?
 se mos keni ngaterruar videon? :buzeqeshje:

----------

bsdev (03-03-2017)

----------


## Kinney

pse vazhdon te egzistoje akoma kenga shqiptare?

1) teksti anglisht, nuk ka asnje lloj justifikimi, ça i thua kenge shqiptare pastaj.
2) muzika aspak origjinale, te kujton melodite dhe notat e ster perseritura ne keto vite ne muziken boterore.
3) ai spermatozoi nje zot e di se ça ben tek nje videoklip qe perfaqeson shqiperine.
4) eurovizioni eshte kot
5) ku shkoi ajo muzika e bukur dhe e lehte shqiptare e shume viteve me pare, kur artistet ishin artiste ne tru e ne zemer, ajka e ajkes.
6) turp per ne qe kemi braktisur muziken e vertete shqiptare dhe vazhdojme genjejme veten se sot po prodhohet realisht muzike shqiptare.
7) qershia mbi torte, zezake ne kor.

oh sa mir me qen shqiptar

----------


## Gj.Fishta

> ej po ato zezaket ne korr nga dolen?
>  se mos keni ngaterruar videon?


Jan nga amerika, kurse kjo s'ka as ze te mir, me sa degjova s'kishte as koregrafi e asgje ! 
Thjesht ka shkuar si n'dasem, e pa përgaditur.

----------

bsdev (03-03-2017)

----------


## -BATO-

Ky nuk është art!
Kjo lloj majmunërie për t'u përngjarë të huajve në çdo gjë, duke shkelur me këmbë dhe humbur çdo vlerë dhe traditë kombëtare, nuk bën gjë tjetër, po vetëm na bën që të mos dëgjojmë më muzikë të sotme. 

Ky farë "arti" i sotëm, na bën që t'i kthehemi të kaluarës dhe të dëgjojmë me ëndje këngët e festivaleve të dikurshme shqiptare, të para 20, 30 ose 40 vjetëve. 

Globalizmi ndihet kudo, në çdo qelizë të jetës, dhe kjo sëmundje po përparon me shpejtësi.

----------


## shigjeta

Perpara se ta shajme kaq shume kengen shqiptare, duhen pare kenget e tjera konkuruese. Duke pare pikerisht perfaqsimet e tjera mendoj qe Shqiperia kete vit ka nje nga perfaqsimet me te mira dhe profesionale. Gjithsesi Eurosong ka vite qe e ka treguar, nuk fiton kenga me e mire, por ajo qe mbeshtetet me shume nga vendi perkates, pa perfshire ketu edhe politikat e ''jurise'', te cilat mbeten me shume politika vendesh qe vleresojne njera tjetren se sa kenget pjesemarrese.

----------


## bili99

Vetem mendim  : I nderuar  BATO  ke  te  drejte  pasi ne mund te behemi pjese e globalizimit pa u tjetersuar ,me vlerat artistike kombetare qe kemi,ashtu unik sic jemi( sic duhet te jemi ne fakt ).Imitimi dhe thuajsimi nuk te bejne as modern dhe as "global",perkundrazi  te c'bejne fare si te parrenje dhe pastrukture.

dhe  e dashur dhe  e nderuar shigjeta : pajtohem per prirjen per kritikat sharese, por ne rastin konkret eshte kenga "angleze" qe shahet  dhe jo kenga shqiptare... (nuk duhet)  dhe ndaje mendimin per politiken ne cdo pore te "globalizimit" edhe ne artin e muzikes

dhe opinion personal: eshte kenge e mire ,ritmi ,teksti  per vesh univerzal..dhe jo edhe pa shije globale kuptohet  por  nuk eshte kenge qe te perfaqsoje nje shtet= nje komb.

Ne fund sigurisht se  Shqiperise i deshiroj suksese gjithesesi ,kudo qe te marri pjese, me ckadoqoft  qe te marri pjese ,biles edhe me tekst  edhe me melos te huaj  se e kam emrin e Shqiperise.....  Perpara Shqiperia Suksese !!!


me nderime,
bili99

----------


## Fishtani1

> Ky nuk është art!
> Kjo lloj majmunërie për t'u përngjarë të huajve në çdo gjë, duke shkelur me këmbë dhe humbur çdo vlerë dhe traditë kombëtare, nuk bën gjë tjetër, po vetëm na bën që të mos dëgjojmë më muzikë të sotme. 
> 
> Ky farë "arti" i sotëm, na bën që t'i kthehemi të kaluarës dhe të dëgjojmë me ëndje këngët e festivaleve të dikurshme shqiptare, të para 20, 30 ose 40 vjetëve. 
> 
> Globalizmi ndihet kudo, në çdo qelizë të jetës, dhe kjo sëmundje po përparon me shpejtësi.


Po ti si deshe ndryshe te konkuroj, me ciftilia e lahute?, nuk e sheh qe koha e artit ndryshon cdo dekate.

----------


## Boy

S'me thote asgje kjo kenga...kot fare!

----------


## -BATO-

> Po ti si deshe ndryshe te konkuroj, me ciftilia e lahute?, nuk e sheh qe koha e artit ndryshon cdo dekate.


Nuk është keq t'i futësh edhe ato. Ka shumë shtete që fusin vegla popullore.
Ja, kjo kënga e Finlandës që po dëgjoj tani, qenka me fizarmonikë. 

Ka pak që ka filluar nata e parë "Eurovizion"-it. 
Tani është kënga e pestë.
Shqipëria është e 12-ta.

----------


## Mau_kiko

O cuna goca, ca prisit juve, te shkonim ne eurovision me grupin polifonik te lushnjes??? 
Nuk eshte festivali folklorik Europian, te ishte keshtu, do isha edhe une dakord me shumicen qe kritikojne zgjedhjen e gjuhes angleze, por me thoni te verteten, sa kenge deri me sot kane fituar duke kenduar ne gjuhen e tyre? 
Eshte nje kompeticion, dhe do luhet per t fituar, dhe ne Europ, si plas njeriu se kendoi dikush ne gjuhen shqipe, madje do benin si bej une, kur shoh ndonje kengetar qe kendon ne gjuhen e tij marr pultin dhe ndrroj stacionin, se nje *** tmadh merret vesh.

Jam shume i sigurt, qe po te kendohej kjo kenge ne shiqp, shumica e atyre qe kane kritikuar zgjedhjen e gjuhes, do e kritikonin perseri, qe te kendonte ne anglisht....

nejse, se tani pashe edhe performimin live
Sot sikur skishte ze Juiliana fare, skishte ate fuqi qe ka normalisht. Zezeqer ne skene?? WTF?? Po ata nga i pshonisen?? Hec mo spermatozoidi kuptohet, por zezeqer? Po ai barkalaci violincelist? Ncncnc sna ka hec naihere per koreografi neve...
Kenga eshte goxha e mire, me e mire se shumica e atyre qe marrin pjese, po performanca sme terhoqi shume shume

----------

bsdev (03-03-2017)

----------


## Kinney

problemi eshte qe dhe kenga ne anglisht nuk ka pike vlere.
ka ndonje melodi te bukur?

----------


## Izadora

> Perpara se ta shajme kaq shume kengen shqiptare, duhen pare kenget e tjera konkuruese. Duke pare pikerisht perfaqsimet e tjera mendoj qe Shqiperia kete vit ka nje nga perfaqsimet me te mira dhe profesionale. Gjithsesi Eurosong ka vite qe e ka treguar,* nuk fiton kenga me e mire, por ajo qe mbeshtetet me shume nga vendi perkates,* pa perfshire ketu edhe politikat e ''jurise'', te cilat mbeten me shume politika vendesh qe vleresojne njera tjetren se sa kenget pjesemarrese.


Kjo eshte e vertet ! 


Megjithse kenga nuk mu duk ne nivelin e duhur, ne anglisht sikur i humb origjinaliteti.

----------


## AnaH_M

ne tv nuk e gjej dot ne net pritoj ta shiqoj apo u kry

----------

bsdev (03-03-2017)

----------


## AnaH_M

e gjeta NDR e jepka live por u paska kry tash edhe 15 min spaska me

----------

bsdev (03-03-2017)

----------

